# Suzuki DF60a Water pressure numbers?



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

while shopping repower options a while back, a dealer that sells both Tohatsu and Suzuki told me that they both ran on "volume, not pressure" whatever that means, and that you would never see higher than 3-4 psi on a water pressure gauge. I told a buddy of mine that runs a DF60 that and he said "well that explains that, I thought my gauge was broken". So I guess the answer you are looking for is 3-4 psi.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for the info. That is helpful. I am seeing 3 psi at idle and 8-10 psi on plane. This seemed low coming from a Yamaha F70 on my last skiff at 15-24 psi while on plane.

I have read a few other posts that speak to the "high volume - low pressure" cooling system on Suzuki outboards. It is reassuring to hear that others are seeing similar numbers...and the telltale stream is strong. I will stop worrying about it now.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Mine runs 3-8 psi depending on motor height. Maybe 2-3 at idle.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's a high volume, low pressure system like the Mercs.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I had to set mine up with a water pressure gauge that only had a range of 0-15 psi. The standard 30 psi gauge doesn't work well since it always looks like it's barely reading.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

My yamaha has high pressure readings on the hose, but while running I only get about half. I never would have known if it wasn't for the gauge. And that's with my jackplate all the way down. I wonder if it's safe to keep running like that?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> My yamaha has high pressure readings on the hose, but while running I only get about half. I never would have known if it wasn't for the gauge. And that's with my jackplate all the way down. I wonder if it's safe to keep running like that?


As long as you aren't getting an overheat alarm or getting the motor hot I wouldn't stress about it.
You have to take into consideration the hose is forcing water into the water pump and while running the boat on plane the water pump is sucking water into the lower unit and the water is not really being forced into it hence the pressure differences.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> As long as you aren't getting an overheat alarm or getting the motor hot I wouldn't stress about it.
> You have to take into consideration the hose is forcing water into the water pump and while running the boat on plane the water pump is sucking water into the lower unit and the water is not really being forced into it hence the pressure differences.


Now I fully understand why people add nose cones. I always assumed if the motor is pissing it has good pressure. Wrong!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I just changed from a small Shaw Wing to a new Micro Shaw Wing (thanks a million to Kevin Shaw) and I only see about 3 psi on my water pressure gauge but not seeing any alarms. I think I was seeing 5-6 psi on plane on the larger plate. I assume it’s a non issue since it’s running fine with no cav or alarms?


----------

